# RCI Exchange into DVC



## hcarman (Feb 22, 2016)

We have exchanged a couple of times into DVC via RCI.  We own Bluegreen and can use our points to make exchanges with RCI.

We have had this one particular Bluegreen sales guy on two occasions for our owner's updates - he always likes to use Disney exchanges as one reason to buy more points - but pretty much nothing accurate has ever come out of his mouth, so we disregard most of what he says.  Recently he told us you can book DVC on a nightly basis through RCI Nightly Exchanges.  However, I have never seen anything less than a week at Disney through RCI.  Just wondering if anyone else ever sees nightly DVC rentals.  It would certainly be nice to have the ability to exchange into shorter stays, but I am not seeing it.  Also, the $95 fee at check in would be a bit steep if only staying a night or two.

Just wondering what others have seen on RCI?  This guy even went as far as trying to tell us that if we book a week with RCI - that we can call and ask them for a shorter stay with a return of some of the points.  Again - I do not think so.................it appears to me as though some resorts will allow shorter stays and they show up on RCI that way, and some do not.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 22, 2016)

DVC does deposit inventory to RCI Points, but it can only be booked a week at a time. You can spend fewer than seven nights, but you pay for the whole week.

There are specific resort codes with 3- and 4-night stays, but they are rarely used.


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Feb 24, 2016)

I have never been able to book anything less than a week.  The only thing that I have noticed is you can do the search as "nightly stay" for 7 nights and the exchange fee was less because of doing the search for 7 nights.  This scenario does not always happen.  Not sure if it was just a glitch.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 24, 2016)

DVC drops inventory into both the weeks inventory and the points inventory.  Certain timeshare systems check both inventories during a single search as do RCI points members.  Even though RCI deposits into the points inventory side, 99% of the time they drop it as a full week.  If you confirm inventory from the points side you pay the points exchange fee which is less than the weeks exchange fee.


----------

